# Luness - any thoughts on this concept?



## rajouta (Jul 12, 2006)

I came across Luness not too long ago, and was wondering whether anyone had heard about it? It supposedly would help with regulating cycles and ovulation and assisting in family planning. I was initially curious about light therapy in making my long cycles regular, and this device supposedly mimics the light and intensity of the moon throughout the month.

Does anyone have any additional information on this or any thoughts? It's not on the market yet, but I thought our community of knowledgeable mamas might have an opinion on this based on their research, etc.

Thanks!


----------



## bugglette (Mar 5, 2011)

That looks really cool! I've never read anything about using light therapy for fertility, but I have heard that it works wonders for other things. I'm interested to see other people's opinions/knowledge on the topic!


----------



## rajouta (Jul 12, 2006)

I read an article a few months back on how one could use moonlight to regulate ovulation... I can't find it anymore, but it was really cool.

I, too, can't wait for other persons' opinions!


----------



## TrishWSU (Oct 19, 2003)

I can't open the link (stupid work computer) but I know I've read in a few other places about using light to regulate your cycles...like every night you sleep in a pitch black room except for the days around "normal" ovulation, then you sleep with the lights on. The idea is that it mimics a regular moon cycle where it is dark at the new moon (when your cycle would start) and bright at the full moon (when you'd ovulate.) I think the idea is called "lunaception" so if that device does what I think it does, then that seems like a cool idea! Hopefully I remember to look it up when I get home.


----------



## rajouta (Jul 12, 2006)

I posted this ages ago, but just found out that Lunesse has been released. I'm considering whether it's a good investment...

http://www.regularcycles.com/


----------

